# Goldfish Aquarium Size



## jakeelvin123 (Jul 1, 2007)

Goldfish, alot like Bettas', are commonly being housed in aquariums way to small for them. Here's some information how to house a goldfish in the correct manor.

Fancy varietes:

These can actually get rather large no matter what your lfs tells you. The 'rule' is 30gal for your first goldie, then 10gal per extra fish. Heres a little chart:

1 Goldfish > 30gal
2 Goldfish > 40gal
3 Goldfish > 50gal
ect.

Fancy goldfish can reach sizes of 4 - 8" and around the waist (these guys are porkers!) can get very fat!. Keeping them in 5gals or bowls is very cruel and stunts their growth. It's a MYTH that goldfish grow to the size of the tank and their bones stop growing but their organs dont untill they cant grow no more, unfortunatley killing the fish.

http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/
http://www.bensfish.co.uk/
http://www.fancygoldfish.com/

I'll write up about common goldfish soon:fish::withstup:


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with your assessment, but not your set in stone gallons per fish rule. I have 3 Black Moors and 2 Red Cap Orandas in a 55 gallon and they have done just fine for over 2 years with no signs of stunting at all.


----------



## jakeelvin123 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> I agree with your assessment, but not your set in stone gallons per fish rule. I have 3 Black Moors and 2 Red Cap Orandas in a 55 gallon and they have done just fine for over 2 years with no signs of stunting at all.


Yeah of course give or take a few gallons!. Depends on the type! and how big they are as they all come in different sizes and shapes becuase of how over bred they are.


----------

